# Hey! From Denver....



## DenverEMT (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey everyone.

I found this forum via a google search tonight while bored at work and thought it seemed like an awesome forum to join.

Anyway, a little bit about me...I'm from Denver and have lived here all my life. I work for a private ambulance here in Denver. We cover a population of about 320,000+ for ALS 911 transports, so we generally stay pretty busy. I'm certified as an NREMT-B/IV and will be going to P school here in January.

In my free time, the little that there is, I love me some bowling, poker, listening to music, eating great food, and just hanging out....

Anyway, thats about all I can think of right now. Just wanted to say Hi!


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## serupert (Sep 12, 2008)

Woo!!! Colorado!

Welcome.


----------



## gillysaurus (Sep 12, 2008)

Colorado EMT here, as well! Welcome to EMTLife, it's a great place!


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome! 

Just don't say you're a Broncos fan, or I'll have to think of something menacing to say...

Silver and Black!!


----------



## kayrules5340 (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to the madness of the forum!!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome to the tribe, we are happy that you are here!!


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome!

What do you know about Denver Health EMS? From what Ive read, it seems like the "premier" service in Denver.. But I know that there are a lot of other services there too.


----------



## DenverEMT (Sep 13, 2008)

Denver Health is an awesome company, but unfortunately they have had some bad press lately with response times and a fatal ambulance accident. Denver is probably the place where you would be most active as a paramedic in the metro area. Denver Fire does not have paramedics like many other departments in the metro area so, so it is strictly the medic on the ambulance running the ALS calls. As an EMT-B, I know they have "X-Cars", which are basically the BLS transport units for things such as drunks and headaches. 

Rural/Metro is probably the second busiest company, covering all of Aurora and now Littleton for 911. 

AMR is also present in the Denver area, but I believe their biggest contract in Colorado is the Colorado Springs/Pueblo area. One of my best friends worked for them for almost 15 years and has nothing bad to say about them.

A couple of the other ambulance companies in the metro area aside from those run through a fire department are: Action Care, Capital City, Northglenn, Western, Pridemark, and Weld County.


Feel free to PM me if you have any questions or need help applying


----------



## gillysaurus (Sep 13, 2008)

DenverEMT said:


> A couple of the other ambulance companies in the metro area aside from those run through a fire department are: Action Care, Capital City, Northglenn, Western, Pridemark, and Weld County.



Hollah from Weld County! ^_^


----------



## enjoynz (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the crew!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## jrmoore (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi,

My wife and I are moving to denver. I want to my EMT-B and continue on to Paramedic school.  What are the best schools you recommend in the Denver Metro area?  Thanks


----------



## DenverEMT (Nov 16, 2008)

The best place to go to Paramedic School here, recognized nationwide, is the HealthOne Swedish Medical Center Program. Saint Antony's Central also has a very good program. Aside from Swedish being the best, I would HIGHLY recommend the Community College of Aurora. They have one of the most advanced simulation centers in the country for EMTs (I went to Basic school there). The equipment you get to work with is pretty unbelievable.  

http://www.healthoneems.com/ - Swedish Program

http://www.ccaurora.edu/EMS/ - Comm. College of Aurora


----------



## jrmoore (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info, what about jobs in the denver area? Best places to work etc...


----------

